# Liquidambar or sweet Gum tree help



## Gnaf21 (Feb 25, 2017)

I have a sweet gum tree that's very close to my house and one of its roots (close to the trunk and probably a large supporting root) is blocking my water pipes. I was not planning to cut it off but the water guys just sawed it off without my permission! I'm really devastated. Do you think it will kill the tree or make it unstable? They told me the tree have many huge roots like this so sawing one is not going to hurt or make the tree topple. Advice please.


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 25, 2017)

Gnaf21 said:


> I have a sweet gum tree that's very close to my house and one of its roots (close to the trunk and probably a large supporting root) is blocking my water pipes. I was not planning to cut it off but the water guys just sawed it off without my permission! I'm really devastated. Do you think it will kill the tree or make it unstable? They told me the tree have many huge roots like this so sawing one is not going to hurt or make the tree topple. Advice please.




I've done some pretty hard and poor root pruning to Liquid ambars typically for same reason as you described as they can have aggressive root systems. While never ideal to cut tree roots Liquid A as a species respond well and rarely suffer long term impacts if roots cut are assessed as non structural supporting. 

Pictures of your tree and if possible the root cut will help better determine this as your stated was close to tree trunk which is not good idea..


----------



## Gnaf21 (Feb 25, 2017)

Photos attached. I'm really upset about what had happened and I do not wish to cut the tree down. The tree should be 35 years old. I reckon the arborist will ask me to cut it since its so near my house. Just worried it will fall when there's a storm.


----------



## Gnaf21 (Feb 25, 2017)

Brighter shot


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 25, 2017)

Gnaf21 said:


> Brighter shot



ok thanks that cut is a tad close to trees trunk,, yet i see the options where limited and they may have helped temporary protect your homes brick work as in time that trees species growth & its roots will fill that area and likely begin to impact the home structure. 
I'd need pictures showing tree in situ to see current size, how it fits in with building and land and what potential harm or hazards it could do in future.. vs its benefit amenity and joy it brings.


----------



## Gnaf21 (Feb 25, 2017)

More pics


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 25, 2017)

thanks from what i can see and tell its in your front yard and leans slightly away from home. True the impact of root cut not ideal but given Liq A can have strong extensive and even layers of roots i can guess its stable and even if fails should avoid home. 

The long term prospect is to consider how much your prepared to accept trees impact to home foundations as predictable will continue to grow filling the area.

Others often chime in lets see what they say..


----------



## AGoodSteward (Feb 25, 2017)

Chime...agree w/derwoodii. Too close to foundation but too late to relocate.
I would start budgeting for an eventual removal. Not necessary immediately but they just keep growing(read "more expensive")


----------



## BC WetCoast (Feb 25, 2017)

What kind of foundation do you have? If it is a monolithic concrete (single structure with no joints) then I wouldn't worry about it. If it is block, brick or rock, then there is the potential for roots to get into cracks in the structure and begin to enlarge them.

How deep is the foundation? If it's a slab, then you could get roots growing under the foundation and lifting, however if you have a 7' deep foundation, it is unlikely the roots will go that deep.

It looks to me like the soil around the trunk of the tree is too deep, as there is no root flare.

My concern about a tree planted that close is not the foundation, but rather the gutters and roof edge. You need to prune the tree so that it wont damage the gutters and roof edge when (not if) it sways in the wind.

As noted above, I would suggest you consider removing the tree in the long term before it damages your house (foundation, siding, roof or all three).

Just remember, we or an arborist who comes to your house, is giving you advice, suggestions, observations or recommendations. You are the ultimate decision maker. An arborist who comes to your house cannot order you to remove the tree.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 26, 2017)

Was this tree planted there? Sweet gum near homes foundation, roof, water pipes, growth habits puts it in the removal dept. Here in tornado alley we call them weeds, many have had their tops blown out. In big yards planted 100 foot away from structures sweetgum can live in symbiosis to the homestead. The fact they are weak wooded can be seen as a benefit ,as: they are more prone to shedding limbs than uprooting in higher wind settings. In your case the tree is completely wrong for its location and removal and replacing with an ornamental would be my recommendation. However; even the ornamental should be planted a bit further away


----------



## BC WetCoast (Feb 26, 2017)

Different areas, different perspective. Here they are considered ornamentals.


----------



## JTM (Feb 26, 2017)

I see nothing positive with that situation. In addition to all the previously mentioned issues, when the tree is removed you should have your footer/foundation inspected because roots can have a negative impact.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 26, 2017)

BC WetCoast said:


> Different areas, different perspective. Here they are considered ornamentals.


Wow,no **** ? I could never consider them ornamental even though the gumballs hang like Christmas tree ornaments. Different strokes for different folks, different makes for different flakes i suppose


----------



## JTM (Feb 26, 2017)

ropensaddle said:


> Wow,no **** ? I could never consider them ornamental even though the gumballs hang like Christmas tree ornaments. Different strokes for different folks, different makes for different flakes i suppose


My friend they are a scourge from hell where I am from. I assure you that I have cut down several hundred this year from 2" saplings to 24" trees. A buddy of mine runs a mill and makes his money using them to make cribbing for cranes. Who would have thought?


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 27, 2017)

JTM said:


> My friend they are a scourge from hell where I am from. I assure you that I have cut down several hundred this year from 2" saplings to 24" trees. A buddy of mine runs a mill and makes his money using them to make cribbing for cranes. Who would have thought?


Makes sense as they won't split here they are used for crossties


----------



## JTM (Feb 27, 2017)

Several years ago my grandmother asked me over to split a pile of wood someone dropped off. Took me all day with a sledge and a wedge. It was sweet gum and it was hateful.


----------



## Gnaf21 (Mar 3, 2017)

I had an arborist come to take a look. He was scaring me that if there is a big storm the tree will topple as one side of the main root is gone. He suggest to trim it before winter if I want to keep it to reduce the canopy. Does sweet gum leaves drop in autumn? If they do this mean it should not topple during a storm in winter since the canopy is gone? I'm wondering if the arborist just wanted me to cut the tree.


----------



## McThumbs (Mar 8, 2017)

A new member here just reading this thread since I have "hundreds" of Sweet Gum trees on my property, from finger sized sappings to 15" (+/-) diameter. They are considered to be 'trash' trees here in the SE USA, since they are an invasive species such that, if allowed, will take over an area and block out good hardwoods and other species. Their seeds are spread far and wide by the birds that ingest the seeds from the pods and, thus, distribute them in their droppings.

In answer to your question, yes, the Sweet Gum tree does drop its leaves in the winter, but the 'spiny' seed pods stay in the tree for awhile, with some staying up on the branches all Winter long. The only reason I leave the large SG's alone is that they do provide a food source for some birds in the Winter months. Other than leaving the ones that provide some shade/ornamental value around the property, I don't hesitate to bush hog the saplings before they get too thick. Some of the largest ones will soon hit the logging truck when I get some thinning done.

To the OP, while I'm not a professional, and I can appreciate your desire to keep that tree, I wouldn't hesitate to remove it as its proximity to the base of the house and the utilities spells potential for trouble in the future. I just think you're asking for trouble to keep it there.

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## derwoodii (Mar 9, 2017)

Gnaf21 said:


> I had an arborist come to take a look. He was scaring me that if there is a big storm the tree will topple as one side of the main root is gone. He suggest to trim it before winter if I want to keep it to reduce the canopy. Does sweet gum leaves drop in autumn? If they do this mean it should not topple during a storm in winter since the canopy is gone? I'm wondering if the arborist just wanted me to cut the tree.




the impact to the tree root supports his intent if he has offered to reduce canopy trim tree thats a fair compromise for now if your happy with the quote get it done then get him back next year to check tree while you consider its longer term future prospect vs home foundations


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 9, 2017)

Gnaf21 said:


> I had an arborist come to take a look. He was scaring me that if there is a big storm the tree will topple as one side of the main root is gone. He suggest to trim it before winter if I want to keep it to reduce the canopy. Does sweet gum leaves drop in autumn? If they do this mean it should not topple during a storm in winter since the canopy is gone? I'm wondering if the arborist just wanted me to cut the tree.


Firstly he is right the large root is a concern in high wind. His suggestion to reduce should u wish to keep the problem tree is also consistent and trimming it in fall before winter gives the tree all winter to compartmentalize the wounds. It seems to me you have had good information that should you decide to keep it, prepare for further problems down the road or remove and re plant. Ultimately it is up too you, the tree itself was and is bound to be problematic given its location on your property.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 10, 2017)

Rope, spoken like a true consultant. Give them the information and let the decision maker make the decision.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Mar 11, 2017)

Sweet gums are trash trees here in NJ as well. The seed balls are terrible.

However they do look pretty in the fall. Great color. 

If it was me I'd have the tree removed. House > Tree


----------

